# Gästebucheinträge unter fremden Namen!?



## fienchen1996 (19 März 2003)

Hallo, Computerfreaks!
Wie ist eigentlich die Rechtslage? Jemand veröffentlicht in böser Absicht in irgendwelchen Gästebüchern Einträge unter dem Namen einer fremden Person - unter Angabe deren (echten) Emailadresse? In meinen Augen eine Straftat. Dies werde ich ohnehin einer rechtlichen Würdigung unterziehen, aber mich würde es interessieren, wie es die Profis hier sehen? Übrigens: Eine sehr gute Page! Da hat mich dieser fürchterliche Mensch doch auf eine tolle Seite aufmerksam gemacht! Danke schön!  Werde mich hier öfter mal einfinden! 
Freundliche Grüße von Heike Gödde (Katzenhilfe Cuxhaven e.V.)


----------



## Devilfrank (19 März 2003)

Hallo Heike,

die rechtliche Würdigung hängt davon ab, was in derartigen Postings verbreitet wird. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das in Richtung Verleumdung und Verunglimpfung zu werten ist. Das kann Dir jedoch nur ein professioneller Rechtsbeistand genau definieren.
Derjenige, der unter dem falschen Namen gepostet hat, ist jedoch relativ leicht zu ermitteln. Bei jedem gut sortierten Forum, so wie hier, wird die IP des Posters festgehalten, so dass dann im Zuge eines Verfahrens die Herausgabe der wahren Identität durch den betreffenden Provider erlangt werden kann.


Insofern sind solche Postings eigentlich nur als "klassischer Schuss ins eigene Knie" zu werten.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2003)

Die angesprochenen Artikel sind noch unverändert verfügbar. Wenn Du Anzeige erstatten solltest, so soll mich die Polizei kontaktieren. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für die andere Person. Ihr könnte das dann unter Euch ausmachen...


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2003)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren! Sehr geehrte Frau Gödde!
Ihre Verläumdungen und falschen Behauptungen wurden heute Morgen an meine Kollegen weitergeleitet. Die Beleidigungen per eMail auch. Sollten diese Einträge in diesem Forum nicht unverzüglich verschwinden, so werden wir gegen den Betreiber dieses Forums eine weitere Anzeige erstatten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft in 36037 Fulda befasst sich bereits mit der Sachlage, die hier gegen uns veranstaltet wird.
Hochachtungsvoll

Online Agentur Schwalbe

_persönliche Daten auf Grund der Nutzungsbestimmungen des Forums gelöscht_


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2003)

Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg bei der fruchtlosen Beschäftigung unserer Justiz. 
Von Ihnen ist hier überhaupt keine Rede und insofern kann ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Ihrer Forderung und der ursprünglichen - neutralen - Frage erkennen.
Sie können mich aber auch gerne per Mail unter [email protected] erreichen.

Ansonsten bitte ich, das Forum nun von derart sinnfreien Inhalten zu verschonen.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 März 2003)

@fienchen1996 
@Online Agentur Schwalbe - Gast 

Beide Beteiligten fordere ich auf, ihre persönlichen Differenzen unter sich auszutragen und diese nicht hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen. 
Sollten Sie sich daran nicht halten, wird Ihnen entsprechend der Nutzungsbedingungen der weitere Zugang zu diesem Forum untersagt und unterbunden. 
Ihr Ansinnen nach Löschung von Beiträgen wollen Sie bitte genau spezifizieren, ansonsten unterlassen Sie derartige Texte in diesem Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2003)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe hier eine simple Frage gestellt! Mehr nicht!  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*Carakterstärke*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Die simple Frage ging gegen uns und das hat uns durchaus gestört. Alles fing mit einer simplen Frage an Frau Gödde an, die wir gestellt haben. Daraufhin wurden wir von Ihr, bzw. ich wurde von Ihr beleidigt. So gab es den ganzen Ärger. Ich habe bis jetzt den Sinn Ihres und des ganzen Verhaltens nicht verstanden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Texte im Forum gelöscht werden, damit wir die ganze Angelegenheit vergessen können. Gerne können Sie Texte sichern um dynamische Ip-Adr. zu ermitteln. Also wir für unseren Teil haben ja sogar unsere Postanschrift in Ihrem Forum hinterlassen. Sie können uns auch gerne Anrufen ......... Ich vergesse die Sachlage, wenn Sie die Texte hier löschen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss von meiner Seite aus. Wenn Sie darauf eingehen, dann kann ich eine Carakterstärke bei Ihnen erkennen.
Hochachtungsvoll
Online Agentur schwalbe

_Persönliche Daten auf Grund der Nutzungsbestimmungen des Forums gelöscht_


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*Ich lasse mich nicht beleidigen und kränken !!!*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg bei der fruchtlosen Beschäftigung unserer Justiz.
> Von Ihnen ist hier überhaupt keine Rede und insofern kann ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Ihrer Forderung und der ursprünglichen - neutralen - Frage erkennen.
> Sie können mich aber auch gerne per Mail unter [email protected] erreichen.
> 
> Ansonsten bitte ich, das Forum nun von derart sinnfreien Inhalten zu verschonen.



Antwort von Online Agentur Schwalbe:
Guten Tag, Heiko!
Von uns ist leider doch die Rede, da Frau Gödde mich persönlich per eMail beleidigt hat, dann war der selbe Text, der per Mail kam hier im Forum. Das kann ja wohl kein Zufall sein. Sie haben das ja nicht genau mitbekommen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas zur Aufklährung des Sachverhalts beitragen. Ich werde mich nicht per eMail mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen, weil ich ansonsten vielleicht wieder mit einer Beleidigung rechnen muß. Hier in der Öffentlichkeit reden Sie wenigstens in einem normalen Ton. Sie haben schon einmal das Impressum in meiner HP angesprochen, obwohl ich eine ganz andere Frage gestellt habe. Hier reden Sie normal, weil es andere Leute lesen können. Entweder hier, oder Sie rufen uns an. Von uns aus, können Sie den ganzen Kindergarten hier löschen, dass wäre sowiso das Beste. Damit meine ich diese ganzen Texte hier. Wir wurden von Frau Gödde beleidigt und wissen bis heute nicht warum. Dafür habe ich Beweiße. Und die Sache mit Ihnen und mein Impressum habe ich ganz bestimmt auch noch nicht vergessen. Wenn das erledigt sein soll, dann brauchen Sie nur die Texte hier zu löschen. Ich will keinem etwas böses, ganz bestimmt nicht. Nur man sollte, denke ich, im normalen Ton miteinander umgehen, wie erwachsene Menschen. Ich komme mir vor wie im Kindergarten. Ich mache auch nicht immer alles richtig. Aber ich versuche auf dem Teppich zu bleiben. Ich lasse mich nicht beleidigen und kränken, dass würden Sie sich ja auch nicht gefallen lassen. Hochachtungsvoll 

_Persönliche Daten auf Grund der Nutzungsbestimmungen des Forums gelöscht_


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2003)

Um was für ein Impressum gehts eigentlich?


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2003)

*Re: Carakterstärke*



			
				Online Agentur Schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Texte im Forum gelöscht werden, damit wir die ganze Angelegenheit vergessen können.


Ich denke doch nicht im Traum daran.
Die Frage war neutral und ohne Namen. Der einzige, der eine konkrete Person damit in Verbindung brachte waren Sie selbst.
Ich bin gerne bereit, *Ihre* Beiträge zu löschen, wenn Sie mir schriftlich mit Ihrer Unterschrift bestätigen, dass die Beiträge tatsächlich von Ihnen sind und mich mit der Löschung Ihrer Artikel beauftragen. Da diese als Gast geschrieben wurden, geht das nicht anders. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und fordern, dass irgendwas gelöscht werden soll. 
Die Artikelnummern der einzelnen Beiträge finden Sie, wenn Sie mit der Maus über dem "Zitat"-Button schweben und aus der URL den Bereich "p=#####" herausnehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*Re: Carakterstärke*

Entweder tragen wir dies in diesem Forum aus, oder Sie rufen mich an! Per eMail machen wir garnicht, da ich mich weder von Ihnen noch von Frau Gödde beleidigen lasse. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass die ganze Angelegenheit wiederholt wird. Per eMail schalten Sie Ihr G.. aus, dass habe ich schon einmal erlebt und das lasse ich nicht zu, deshalb schreibe ich diese Zeilen hier in Ihr Forum. Man sieht sich immer zwei Mal im Leben! ha ha, dass habe ich mir gedacht, dass Sie eine Unterschrift von uns haben wollen! Sie glauben doch noch nicht einmal in Ihren süßesten Träumen daran, dass Sie von uns eine Unterschrift bekommen. Wer weiß, was da dann wieder bei raus kommt. Ich werde wohl eine Kopie von dieser Forumseite an die Polizei weitergeben. Mein Anwalt wird sich am Montag mal mit Ihrem Forum beschäftigen. Sie brauchen hier nichts zu löschen! Nur weil Sie das alles unter www.computerbetrug.de verkaufen, fühlen Sie sich sicher. Ich dachte Sie hätten Carakterstäre. Kar bin ich eine Person, deshalb stelle ich mich hier auch als solch eine da. Ich habe ja auch nichts zu verbergen. Ich brauche mich nicht zu verstecken. Ich muß ehrlich zugeben, dass ich Freude daran habe Ihnen zu schreiben. Ich will keinem Menschen etwas böses. Ihre Seiten sind sehr profesionell gemach, es gefällt mir ja auch gut hier. Nur warum kränken Sie andere Menschen per eMail?


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

fienchen1996 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Computerfreaks!
> Wie ist eigentlich die Rechtslage? Jemand veröffentlicht in böser Absicht in irgendwelchen Gästebüchern Einträge unter dem Namen einer fremden Person - unter Angabe deren (echten) Emailadresse? In meinen Augen eine Straftat. Dies werde ich ohnehin einer rechtlichen Würdigung unterziehen, aber mich würde es interessieren, wie es die Profis hier sehen? Übrigens: Eine sehr gute Page! Da hat mich dieser fürchterliche Mensch doch auf eine tolle Seite aufmerksam gemacht! Danke schön!  Werde mich hier öfter mal einfinden!
> Freundliche Grüße von Heike Gödde (Katzenhilfe Cuxhaven e.V.)



Antwort von Online Agentur Schalbe:
Der Text der veröffentlicht wurde, den habe ich per eMail von Frau Gödde bekommen. In diesem Text wurde ich beleidigt, durch Frau Gödde. Dann habe ich aus Zufall diesen selben Text in diesem Forum gefunden. Eine Straftat die Beleidigung von Frau Gödde. Dann eine weitere Straftat, dass veröffentlichen dieser Zeilen in diesem Forum. Ich habe niemanden auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht. Wenn Frau Gödde Ihre Beleidigung per eMail an mich geschickt hat, dann muß Sie wohl Ihren Beitrag auch hier veröffentlicht haben. Devinitiv habe wir den Beitrag hier nicht veröffentlicht. Wenn wir dies getan hätten, dann hätten wir uns ja mit der Beleidigung von Frau Gödde hier selbst beleidigt. Es wäre ja idiotie, wenn ich micht selbst beleidigen würde, so etwas macht kein Mensch! Ich will nichts behaupten, aber Frau Gödde hat vielleicht selbst von sich ablenken wollen und hat den Beitrag zu dem ich hier schreibe als Schutz, bzw. als Ablenkung von Ihrer Beleidigung geschrieben. Damit wir Ihre Straftat nicht anzeigen. Egal wie es war, es interessiert mich nicht mehr, weil ich wichtigere Dinge in meinem Leben zu tun habe. Ich versuche hier nur den Kindergarten aufzuklähren, weil das ja sonst keiner tut. Irgendjemand muß das ja tun, denn so geht das nun auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*klassischer Schuss ins eigene Knie*



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heike,
> 
> die rechtliche Würdigung hängt davon ab, was in derartigen Postings verbreitet wird. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass das in Richtung Verleumdung und Verunglimpfung zu werten ist. Das kann Dir jedoch nur ein professioneller Rechtsbeistand genau definieren.
> Derjenige, der unter dem falschen Namen gepostet hat, ist jedoch relativ leicht zu ermitteln. Bei jedem gut sortierten Forum, so wie hier, wird die IP des Posters festgehalten, so dass dann im Zuge eines Verfahrens die Herausgabe der wahren Identität durch den betreffenden Provider erlangt werden kann.
> ...



Antwort von Online Agentur Schwalbe:
Mein Anwalt hat mir gesagt, dass das in Richtung Verleumdung und Verunglimpfung, so wie Beleidigung geahndet wird. Das weiß ich aus erster Hand. Mit den Ip-Adr. ist das aber leider nicht so einfach, da bei vielen Providern die Ip`s dynamisch sind und wechseln. Stimmt solche Postings sind "als klassischer Schuss ins eigene Knie" zu werten. Das ist bei Postings und eMails das selbe. Ich hoffe, wir konnten etwas zur Aufklährung beitrage. Mfg Online Agentur Schwalbe


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*Die angesprochenen Artikel sind noch unverändert verfügbar.*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die angesprochenen Artikel sind noch unverändert verfügbar. Wenn Du Anzeige erstatten solltest, so soll mich die Polizei kontaktieren. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für die andere Person. Ihr könnte das dann unter Euch ausmachen...



Antwort von Online Agentur Schwalbe:
Sehr gut, dass die angesprochenen Artikel noch verfügbar sind. Ich werde Sie kontaktieren, wenn die Polizei in Ihrer Ermittlung vorran gekommen ist. Hochachtungsvoll Online Agentur Schwalbe


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2003)

*Die Diferenz zwischen Frau Gödde und uns ist soweit geklährt*



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> @fienchen1996
> @Online Agentur Schwalbe - Gast
> 
> Beide Beteiligten fordere ich auf, ihre persönlichen Differenzen unter sich auszutragen und diese nicht hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen.
> ...



Antwort von Online Agentur Schwalbe:
Die Diferenz zwischen Frau Gödde und uns ist soweit geklährt. Ich rede hier mit Ihnen "Heiko"


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2003)

*Schließung des Threads*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerne bereit, *Ihre* Beiträge zu löschen, wenn Sie mir schriftlich mit Ihrer Unterschrift bestätigen, dass die Beiträge tatsächlich von Ihnen sind und mich mit der Löschung Ihrer Artikel beauftragen. Da diese als Gast geschrieben wurden, geht das nicht anders. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und fordern, dass irgendwas gelöscht werden soll.
> Die Artikelnummern der einzelnen Beiträge finden Sie, wenn Sie mit der Maus über dem "Zitat"-Button schweben und aus der URL den Bereich "p=#####" herausnehmen.



Nochmal als Erinnerung, Beiträge von Gästen werden nur auf Grund schriftlicher Anforderung gelöscht. 


Da weitere Beiträge sinnlos sind, *wird der Thread  hiermit geschlossen* 

Technofreak, Moderator (In Vertretung des Administrators)


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2003)

*Re: Die Diferenz zwischen Frau Gödde und uns ist soweit gekl*



			
				Online Agentur Schwalbe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede hier mit Ihnen "Heiko"


Das wird auf ein Selbstgespräch hinauslaufen. Ich füttere hier jetzt keine Trolle mehr...


----------

